
The UAE is going to start taking in Syrian refugees - azazqadir
http://whatson.ae/dubai/2016/09/uae-syrian-refugees/
======
reitanqild
About time. The way everyone has been expecting Europe to absorb this
landslide while even wealthy neighbouring countries does nothing has surprised
me.

Edit: and yes, I do have empathy towards the Syrians. I just don't think
sending all to Europe is sustainable and we could help more of them locally
which I would appreciate even if it meant another monthly 50€ of taxes.

------
Cozumel
Is there anyone even left in Syria now?!

Google says population of 22.85 million, that article says 5 million are
'registered or are awaiting registration' so about a quarter of the population
have been displaced, that's insane!

